# Mega G racers???



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

First I'd like hello to everyone on the forum. My question is really, are there many Mega G fans out there or do most people still stick with the Tjet / Magna / Tyco stuff?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have one. I don't normally race in circles. but, I did participate a few weeks ago in a MegaG race and found it fun. the cars are pretty fast and handle well. some folks don't like em. I haven't found a use for them in my drag racing yet, but, I will.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have 4 of the new Mega's. Still in the packages.

They run amazingly smooth and fast.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I have one and drive the shoes off it! :thumbsup:

Whenever I set up a new layout I run the Mega G around each lane for about 10 laps. It never has any conductive issues like the t-jets and Magna-traction cars sometimes do when they're cold. (hey buddy, give me a little push) 

After running the Mega G first to "break in" the lanes", the other chassis run much better - even on a freshly cleaned track 


Then again I could be crazy?


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Mega-Gs are run more and more in the UK - especially after the one national series allowed them to run in the stock open-wheel class. 

There's some video and a short discussion in another thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=322006

On the long (70-120 foot) tracks the long-wheel-base (1.7") cars are really good once you get the front tires ground down a little.

I've run one of these chassis in our local club's modified class, under the new Audi R10 body. I replaced the stock rear end with a BSRT axle, 22T crown gear (shaved down to fit) and double flanged wheels; used stronger neo magnets; stock Storm front end with ground tires and slammed low at the back. The car is fast - not quite a race-winner yet (two third places), but it is a very competitive class and most people run with lexans.

The short-wheel-base chassis runs well in our stock Nascar class (under the JL Chevy Monte Carlo body), almost on the pace with the Life Like Ts and SG+s. It also runs well with a lexan body in our modified class - although no-one has tried to mod this version of the chassis - yet.

As racers persevere with running the Mega-G, it's development here in the UK is coming on leaps and bounds.

Apart from grinding the front tires, there's two tips I'd suggest:

1. tighten the hooks on the pick-ups that go over the brush barrels. I gently wrap them over a screwdriver shaft that is smaller in diameter than the barrels.

2. get a few rear axle assemblies and choose the one with the best mesh. The newer cars are consistently better than the older ones, but a good mesh is important. Hopefully AFX will supply loose crown gears soon, so we can build our own rear end assemblies for racing.

You can also play with flipping the poles on the traction mags - but that's not the easiest thing to do with the new bulkhead-less chassis.


----------



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I absolutely love the 1.7 chassis. I'm not a competition racer, so I don't use them that way. I just started producing bodies for the Mega G's and was wondering if there was a lot of people as into the new chassis as I am to make it worth continuing to do so. I hope TOMY / AFX refines the chassis a little more to make it more application flexible and get the price point a little more down to earth? Opinions?

Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

PonchoPower said:


> I hope TOMY / AFX refines the chassis a little more to make it more application flexible and get the price point a little more down to earth? Opinions?
> 
> Rob


Yeah, its tough to compete with that $3 Mattel chassis.
I haven't got a MegaG because of the expense, and initial feedback on performance.
I hope the improvement continue, and maybe some more bodies.

PS
Sorry about Pontiac.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Ponch, what kind of bodies are you going to produce?:thumbsup:


----------



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

@fastlap, I am a vintage NASCAR guy but I understand that there are a lot of people who want more current stuff so the first 3 I did are Nationwide COT, Impala, Mustang, still doing the Challenger. And I have 2 Supertrucks scheduled (FORD F150, CHEVY 1500) If interest is limited this might be as far as it goes so I'm testing the proverbial water here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you limiting your production to MegaG chassis?
Reason I ask is because there is a huge gaping hole begging to be filled with 
60s & 70s Nascar bodies for the Tyco chassis. No era has all the makes.
The closest any manufacturer got was AFX around 1973. 
They had an AMC, Chevy, Mercury, Dodge and Plymouth.
For instance, if there was a 63 Ford, Chevy, Pontiac, Plymouth & Dodge they could race each other.
The availability of each make for the same year would make the consumer want a complete field.
That's why no one races a 70 Nascar class. Everyone makes a Daytona/Superbird,
but no one makes a Talladega or Cyclone. 1956 would be a good field too.

Just a thought. I hope the new cars work out too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

74 to 76 would be good too. You wouldn't have to make a Charger.


----------



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I started current 'cause it seems that there are a lot of fans of it there is nothing for Nationwide anyway. The biggest problem I have since waaaaaay back in the day after Aurora Tjet was the caricature-like car bodies. Since there is no easy, non surgical way to adapt a properly proportioned body to A/AFX and everything that came after it, not to mention jamming the wheels under the fenders WHERE THEY BELONG!  The Mega G was a natural for this application. I though what was the point of chopping the hell out of bodies to make the product fit the box like the manufacturers seem to enjoy doing. That's just my opinion, but then again I'm anal about that sort of thing. Besides I don't most people want to do hatchet jobs on chassis' just make one car. But I could be wrong??


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

I like your philosophy 

Do you have any pics?


----------



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

woodcote said:


> I like your philosophy
> 
> Do you have any pics?


Yes, I'll post some pics over the weekend


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Be nice to see some different bods used on the Mega-G. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarmag (Apr 27, 2011)

*bodies*

I may be interested in some bodies for the mega g for our new club.


----------



## PonchoPower (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with the pics, been a little busy over the weekend. Here are the '09 Nationwide COT Style, '11 Nationwide Impala, and the '11 Nationwide Mustang.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice looking casting!


----------

